# interior vendors 1965 redo



## 44070dart (Mar 25, 2010)

seen what $ year $$ one $ has ... legendary is a little better on price and also very good quality ...who else is out there other than opg .. seen on ebay california pontiac restoration ...anyone have advice .. looking for seat covers/ door panels /carpet :willy:


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh yeah... Go to Ames Performance or Performance years. They both carry virtually everything.


----------



## fasterfiero (Sep 6, 2011)

I went with ames for my 67 tempest, pui brand had the correct covers for a front bench seat, seem like a decent cover. I have heard that legendary covers are the best, Ames sells those as well. Good luck.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

I've upholstered the seats in two GTO's for a buddy of mine. One I used Legendary and the other PUI. I also upholstered my Nova with PUI and a pair of Chevelle buckets with Legendary. In my limited experience, Legendary makes a superior product and is worth the difference in price. I was definitely able to make the PUI covered seats look good, but the Legendary covers had a better fit and the seams seemed much more robust when pulling the covers tight.

just my $.02 worth.

Chuck


----------

